# S S Pierce & Co Jug Boston Massachusetts



## webe992 (Jul 22, 2020)

I recently came across this jug at a local antique store, SS Pierce & CO.  I didn't buy it since it isn't from Texas and I'm not familiar with the Boston Pottery Market.  Does anyone know how much a jug like this is worth and if someone is interested, let me know and I'll go back to pick it up for you.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 6, 2020)

They were a huge company...probably worth about $40-50.


----------

